# SCOBY Melbourne



## idzy (7/1/14)

Hi Guys,

Looking for someone with a SCOBY plant in Melbourne for making ginger beer.

I was hoping maybe someone might like to share the love, rather than ordering one from the states.

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## TimT (7/1/14)

Good luck! You might try speaking to folks at CERES, Naturally on High, or asking through some facebook forums like Wild Fermentation. I've used ginger beer plants in the past but just for the wild yeast, not true SCOBYs. Be interested to see the results.


----------



## Airgead (7/1/14)

You can try making one yourself... depending on who you talk to its either next to impossible and the original ginger beer plant was some sort of divine miracle that then got handed around for centuries.... or its as easy as mixing up ginger and sugar and letting wild yeast and lactic bacteria do their stuff.

People say the same things about sourdough starter. I have made heaps of starters in the past and they all took off on their own with no problems so I'm guessing that the ginger beer starter will be the same. Ginger has plenty of endemic lactic bacteria and the air is full of wild yeast. A few generations down the track and you will have a happy symbiosis happening.

Try here for instructions...

http://down---to---earth.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/making-ginger-beer-from-scratch.html


----------



## JB (7/1/14)

Do drinks like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha use different Scobys to Ginger beer? I've been asked to investigate.


----------



## Airgead (7/1/14)

Yep... essentially the same types of bacteria/yeast but probably differet strains will flourish based on growing conditions. Kombucha also forms a film so I'm guessing therre is another organism or film yeast involved as well.

Having said that, I'm sure that if you threw ginger beer plant into sweet tea you would get something like ginger kombucha.


----------



## JB (7/1/14)

Airgead said:


> Yep... essentially the same types of bacteria/yeast but probably differet strains will flourish based on growing conditions. Kombucha also forms a film so I'm guessing therre is another organism or film yeast involved as well.
> 
> Having said that, I'm sure that if you threw ginger beer plant into sweet tea you would get something like ginger kombucha.


Thanks Airgead


----------



## syl (26/8/14)

Bump! Anyone got a SCOBY for Kombucha in Melbourne to offload?


----------



## Camo6 (26/8/14)

Aaaaarghh. Sorry Syl, just turfed one that'd been sitting on the fridge for weeks. Wasn't game to use it in the end. It kinda scared me.


----------



## philmud (26/8/14)

What area Syl? I don't have one, but can probably track one down for you.


----------



## Porkchop (26/8/14)

Track me one down to prince. I'm bayside area. Cheers


----------



## Porkchop (10/9/14)

All good found some


----------

